# Visa 573 ass lvl 2 with de facto



## heizzie (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi,

Me and my bf started our relationship 8 years back. we went to same school in High School and took same course for degree. After our graduation we went to Singapore to look for a job. Fortunately we found our job here and been living here for more than couple of years. 

My boyfriend is applying for a Student Visa (masters in IT) at CQU. and I am planning to go with him. Can anyone please help us what are the evidences that we still need that we have genuine and continuing relationship.

Here are the documents that we have:

-Joint account (open march 2012)
-Photos with family
-Bills that proves that we have the same address for the last 12 months
-Statement from 4 different people (my mom and brother) (his cousin and sister)
-Our statement (1 page each)
-Our copy of passport proof 

Please advise us if these are good enough.

THANKS!!!!


----------

